# Painting over V Plaster



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I am bidding on a house that has a room of venetian plaster that the new owners don't like and want it painted over. I suspect that it has been finished with wax ( grrr) . 
I have heard that M Spirits will dissolve and remove it, but never have tried it.

Going to probably also wash down after the MS with Krud Kutter and oil prime. 

Anyone else done this?


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Nobody? Im a gwonna put this in the fancy finishes dept to see if Roamer is hanging around...


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Not only has this been talked about- but i was part of the discussion!! lol

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/painting-over-venetian-11224/

Now- has anybody actually taken the wax off and done this?

( Ammonia, vinegar, Min Spirits or DN alc all suggested..)


----------



## -ganja- (Aug 2, 2012)

I just did a job with x 100 which is very heavily waxed, thinner just made it run but denatured alcohol followed by lacquer thinner to remove the film worked well


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

BrushJockey said:


> Nobody? Im a gwonna put this in the fancy finishes dept to see if Roamer is hanging around...


 
A little impatient are we?:laughing: Wait awhile till people get home from work. I don't have an answer but I would bet good $ that you will get one, or ten to choose from


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Ya, Kind of. The client wants my bid, and I have to come up with a plan. 
Fortunately it is a small room, maybe 11x11. 

I'm thinking maybe around 6ish hrs with whatever I rub it with. Followed with a wash and sand. -?-

Been looking at info for removing wax from floors- can't be that much different.
Vinegar seems to be a fav there.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

BrushJockey said:


> Not only has this been talked about- but i was part of the discussion!! lol
> 
> http://www.painttalk.com/f2/painting-over-venetian-11224/
> 
> ...


 I do think everyone is going to be different....I have not done it
Read Paul Schmidt's post #26 on the above thread. That is how I would approach it Rob. Those scotch brite pads with the handles are great for scrubbing if there turns out to be a significant amount of wax. Ammonia is the universal wax stripper....bring a fan!

I would also make a sample prior with some Bin or Cover Stain-do the figure nail test in a few days...


----------



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

Brushjockey,
I myself have done a ton of Venetian plaster In the past 6 years. I have painted over it several times. Knowing what products were used is a plus for sure. Sometimes if its a pro job venetian can be so polished that it will feel waxed but it is really not. Most high end faux products are water based too. Have you done a solvent test? Just a high quality primer can be the trick. Coverstain is always good. Stripping the wax may not be necessary. 
Jay


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

What Jay said! Some of the "waxes" are really an acrylic paste like crap. Treat it like paint as far as finding out if its oil or water base wax. A lot of acrylic modified lime VPs look waxed after its burnished. I would leave an open clause though letting the client know that depending on what it is could change cost a few hours. Not many of us left that use lime but the waxes are all over the place. Actually ask if you can do a test first...then go from there. (I would scuff it and test a bonding primer myself)


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for chiming in guys!
The HO had put up a brushload of primer (WB) and it separated. The job looks pro, i don't know if it was limed but we do have a couple of guys here that do that. 
I will bring some of all of the above to test, but worst case- if it was waxed- what would you use? And is it a matter of ragging on - say ammonia/water and then clean ragging and your good? 
Not so worried about priming after its clean, I'll sand and oil-


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

BTW- if you're ever in Mpls- and happen to go to the Walker Art Museum- the whole place ( weird shaped 25ish high walls-) is all VP'ed with a straight white. What a job that was! don't know who did it.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

If waxed and oil....min. spirits and scrubbys/rags, if water.....ammonia or denatured alcohol


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks! Ill try and get over there for some tests-


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

BrushJockey said:


> Thanks! Ill try and get over there for some tests-


 
Told ya you would get answers:yes:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Kind of late here, but many waxes the pros use actually have petroleum products in them, Butcher's Wax being one of them, which the majority of people here at least use. Do a test, or maybe the homeowners have some leftover stuff from the previous owners like in the basement? Knowing what product line they used can help.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

BrushJockey said:


> BTW- if you're ever in Mpls- and happen to go to the Walker Art Museum- the whole place ( weird shaped 25ish high walls-) is all VP'ed with a straight white. What a job that was! don't know who did it.


Just like in Houston Texas in the MC Neil 
Museum .
Baby butt smooth .


----------

